# Easy to cut poodle hair!!!



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Still easy to cut his air even though he's gotten a bit larger.

Nip`d his ear on accident other day, didn't phase him other than a lil yelp. *WOOPS* 

We are letting it grow a lil longer for winter previously I was cutting every week to get him used to it.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Well as you can see from my other post we are now taking moose to the groomers. As he is getting bigger it is taking more and more time (think hours) to groom him. Sure, I can still do it but it stresses me out to do it and he can probably sense that. He seems to like the groomers and it's not to expensive (<60).

So, for now we will leave the poodle grooming to the poodle groomers at the poodle grooming place!! L O L Can you tell I`m excited not to GROOM! HAHA


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I wish mine was easy to groom, she has other things in mind when 
it is grooming time and becomes a wiggle worm.


----------

